# Travel insurance for staying in Ireland



## Jewells (28 Jul 2019)

Hello all,

Is thee any travel insurance for staying in Ireland for a holiday.

So far I can only  see Chill insurance with cover of a minimum 2 nights accommodation.

Thanks!


----------



## newirishman (28 Jul 2019)

What type of cover are you looking for? 
i guess many of the covered aspects of a travel insurance wouldn’t be relevant when you stay in Ireland.


----------



## Saavy99 (9 Sep 2020)

Maybe as per user name, alot of jewels are at stake


----------



## mathepac (9 Sep 2020)

Nah, it's probably Dermott from the Consumers' Association of Ireland looking for a dig out.


----------

